# Anyone tried the Marineland LED Aquarium Light?



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

This is the one in particular:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11000158&lmdn=LIghting+&amp;+Hoods#prodTab1

Haven't found too much info on it yet but I am thinking of having this over my 5.5 gallon aquarium (16" x 8" x 10"). What do you think? Other suggestions for LED lighting? Thanks


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Actually just found the spec page.. roughly 1wpg looks like. not the greatest but maybe ok for lowlight plants like mosses?

http://www.marineland.com/uploadedFiles/Marineland/Products/SAST LED Aquarium Light.pdf


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Would maybe work for moss or something in 6" tall tank maybe some small plants but they really have no PAR value at anything after 12". Good for lighting a fish tank but that's it.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

The double brights you can usually get away with low light plants, but I would stay away from the regular LED setups.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Jorge_Burrito said:


> The double brights you can usually get away with low light plants, but I would stay away from the regular LED setups.


Yup and even the double brights aren't enough at anything over 12"

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/160396-led-lighting-compendium.html

That shows a good comparison. Really its the reef or nothing for planted, and they are really expensive for the reef quality.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

daworldisblack said:


> Actually just found the spec page.. roughly 1wpg looks like. not the greatest but maybe ok for lowlight plants like mosses?
> 
> http://www.marineland.com/uploadedFiles/Marineland/Products/SAST LED Aquarium Light.pdf


Forget watts per gallon. It doesn't apply to any modern lighting solution. As others have said you would need the double bright fixture to grow plants at that depth. The pad light you have linked is very low power and cheaply made, I believe uses 5050 SMD LEDs. There are a ton of led options out there for a nice small tank like yours, check the led sticky.

It's also important to note that the double bright smallest size is 18 inches, and wouldn't fit over your tank very well.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! Much Appreciated. I have t5Hos but wouldn't mind the LED route to try. Looks neat from what I've seen as well. Would be nice for shrimp tank!


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

daworldisblack said:


> Thanks guys! Much Appreciated. I have t5Hos but wouldn't mind the LED route to try. Looks neat from what I've seen as well. Would be nice for shrimp tank!


The shimmer they give off is beautiful, too. I hate the whitewashed look flourescent gives.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

samamorgan said:


> The shimmer they give off is beautiful, too. I hate the whitewashed look flourescent gives.


Exactly! I like the look of the daylight spectrum but the LED does wonders for smaller aquariums it looks like.. shimmering look being one of them!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah, thats a single bright fixture and it just won't do on a 12" tall tank.. the standard flourescent top that comes with most tanks is brighter than that led fixture. I tried one and returned it the next day for that exact reason. just not worth the money at all and will barely grow moss, slowly.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm a big fan (and recent convert) of the Double Bright fixtures for low light tanks. Currently use one on a 20L for mosses, anubias, C. parva. Using two fixtures on another 20L and carpeting plants are growing pretty well. 

As a previous poster said, the shorter the tank, the better. Lots of folks are using the 36" fixture on 12gal/36" long GLA/Mr. Aqua/ADA tanks and have to raise them a bit and still have high light.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

A 18-24" Double Bright does a good job on a standard 10 gallon with low light plants. I have had one set up for almost a year, and it is a pretty, easy care tank.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

touch of sky said:


> A 18-24" Double Bright does a good job on a standard 10 gallon with low light plants. I have had one set up for almost a year, and it is a pretty, easy care tank.


Hey V! Why do you think I am in search of LED lighting? I got inspired by yours - but looking for a smaller option for my 5Gal


----------

